# Friday Pics



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

I'll get us started today. How about a few bird pics and one grumpy old frog that said he dosen't like birds at all..... Oh well there's one in every crowd, have a great friday folks. Baker


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Guess, you know which one I like the best. Must spread. Someone hit EH please.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Rubberback said:


> Guess, you know which one I like the best. Must spread. Someone hit EH please.


I don't have any good BobWhite photos or I'd thrown one up there for Ya!!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

No problem Rubberback. I like the peacock, but those dudes are mean. Worked with a guy and one attacked his black Silverado cuz it was fighting with the reflection in his chrome bumper.

Hilarious, but my bud was non to happy...


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

elkhunter49 said:


> I don't have any good BobWhite photos or I'd thrown one up there for Ya!!


Thanks! I got plenty of those.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

A few finished fish this week-

A porbeagle shark!!!! 








A juvenile bluefin tuna-















A beautiful tarpon!!!! Brand new mold!!!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Can't see them very well, but there were 2 guys sitting in this car while being trailered down the road.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

My great granddaddy "AC Tedford" born in Pocahontas Tennessee in 1853 and died in Lueders Texas at the age of 83


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Me and Roger Bales


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Throwback pic of me on a knee board with my first dog, Sally riding along with me. Sally was one of those dogs that would go anywhere and do anything. She could get right over a 6 foot cedar fence, so before I got married, she rode in the service truck too.


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

9121SS said:


> Can't see them very well, but there were 2 guys sitting in this car while being trailered down the road.


Is that a Corvair?


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

Going to this slice of heaven this weekend.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

fastpitch said:


> Is that a Corvair?


Yes it is. Looked to be in great shape.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Russ757 said:


> Going to this slice of heaven this weekend.


Fredericksburg ?


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> Throwback pic of me on a knee board with my first dog, Sally riding along with me. Sally was one of those dogs that would go anywhere and do anything. She could get right over a 6 foot cedar fence, so before I got married, she rode in the service truck too.


How big was the boat pulling you?
heck, how big was the knee board?


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

*Work*

Here are a few from work.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

*Daughters Hog*

Shot the last weekend of deer season at 1145 at night and yes her hair is purple.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

BertS said:


> How big was the boat pulling you?
> heck, how big was the knee board?


I was behind my Wellcraft. Twin IO sterndrive 170 HP engines on a 25 footer. I finally sold it last year. It was just a regular knee board. Not many guys could stand up on one and we used to get a lot of looks riding it together down the bayou. Sally was half Irish Setter and half Lab. She loved the water.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> I was behind my Wellcraft. Twin IO sterndrive 170 HP engines on a 25 footer. I finally sold it last year. It was just a regular knee board. Not many guys could stand up on one and we used to get a lot of looks riding it together down the bayou. Sally was half Irish Setter and half Lab. She loved the water.


I imagine ya'll did get allot of looks.

first, riding, standing up on a knee board, bit unusual.

having a dog riding with you.....that is pretty out there.

being 6'-7" pulled, standing on a knee board, with a dog as your wingman........ain't never been seen in the history of man.

pretty cool stuff Mont.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Mont said:


> Throwback pic of me on a knee board with my first dog, Sally riding along with me. Sally was one of those dogs that would go anywhere and do anything. She could get right over a 6 foot cedar fence, so before I got married, she rode in the service truck too.


That is a great pic. Out of green sorry.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

BertS said:


> How big was the boat pulling you?
> heck, how big was the knee board?


Obviously bigger than those trunks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

dbarham said:


> Fredericksburg ?


Near Utopia


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Rubberback said:


> That is a great pic. Out of green sorry.


Got him covered for both of us.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

haven't played in a while.

first was our Christmas day births at the house. twins, unfortunately, both are bucks.

harvest from the fall garden.

crane hunt up in north west Texas


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Had a nice fire going In the fireplace last Saturday.









Got some pan sausage mix put away seasoned and ready to cook. Have about 10 more bags of regular venison vacuumed packed also. Will make some sausage with those once we get some more pork.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

We bought our first herd sire for our registered longhorns. We think he will take us to another level with our herd of already great animals.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> We bought our first herd sire for our registered longhorns. We think he will take us to another level with our herd of already great animals.


That's a great looking bull. I love his markings and thats a great photo as well.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

elkhunter49 said:


> That's a great looking bull. I love his markings and thats a great photo as well.


X 2 Ought to be your avatar.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Rubberback said:


> X 2 Ought to be your avatar.


X 3 Yep, beautiful bull.... New avatar time.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Random pics
My chickens in the front yard
My 12yr. old Daughter trying to look like she belongs in the 50's
My daughter mountain biking with me.
My bike at Baylor stadium
"Edge" trail at Cameron park over looking the brazos river here in Waco

URL=http://s1199.photobucket.com/user/devil1824/media/IMG_20141102_194111_zpsfcqmjahc.jpg.html]







[/URL]URL=http://s1199.photobucket.com/user/devil1824/media/IMG_20141130_121716_zpsax4z2sf4.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Austin via a Helicopter and an iPhone -


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

BertS said:


> I imagine ya'll did get allot of looks.
> 
> first, riding, standing up on a knee board, bit unusual.
> 
> ...


That boat had 3200 hours on it when I sold it. Every single part on it had been replaced once and most things twice. I used to trailer down to Freeport for offshore and either hit Lake Houston or Dickinson Bayou when it was too rough to get outside the jetties. We caught a lot of fish out of it and had some good times. Stacy had that Dodge repainted with a black fade job. Pretty radical stuff back then.

Those tight shorts in the first pic were for good reason. I came off that board a few times and always made sure Sally was able to stay on. Life jackets were for kids and there wasn't much to keep those shorts on it a good wipeout. We had a few of those when the boat got to moving a little too fast.

That's Faith standing next to me in the orange life jacket on Pelican Island right near the bridge.


----------



## Fishin' Trip (Dec 16, 2010)

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> We bought our first herd sire for our registered longhorns. We think he will take us to another level with our herd of already great animals.


I'm an Aggie so you know my thoughts on longhorns...but I'm also an animal science major and native Texan so I have to admit...that is a really good looking bull!!

wish I had my own land and money to run some cattle. best of luck with him!!


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

*Happy FRIDAY*

Finally getting some pics on my new computer at work so i will play "Catch up"
1 - Wedding night
2 - Texans cowboys game earlier this year
3 - Summer pool time in Odessa
4 - Kiddos driving Christmas gift
5 - Tripp and Colt
6 - My truck after running rigs out in New Mexico this summer
7 - Odessa TX pool hall
8 - Tripp had a snow day today at his school in River Oaks.
Happy Friday 2c!
JAY


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Just got back from landing life flight with the Richwood fire department for a 68 year old man. That fell through a sky light 25 ft to concrete.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Early Lunch*

Time to Eat 2Cool

Farmer's Cheese Peirogie sided with a Polska carrot, apple golden raisin salad. ZachwycajÄ&#8230;cy

Mango Glazed Yellow Fin Tuna sided with a Black Bean Tropical Salad

Venison Shipwreck Casserole - Cassolette ( Venison, Sweet Potato, Onion, Carrot, Celery , Bell Pepper, Merlot sauce n Cheese.

Presidential Eggplant Epicurious

Egg ,Sweet potato, Zucchini, Parsley Frittata

Fennel Seared Fresh Rainbow Trout with a Ginger, Fennel, Lemon Topping sided with Lemon Shallot Green Beans

Shrimp Bo != Yummy Bo - Added some fennel for a fragrant taste

Leftovers for lunch lol :dance:


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

My mouth is watering looking at these pictures. YUMMMM. I think we need to have a 2cool cookoff. I volunteer to be a judge!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Snapshots from my blind in Falcon yesterday.

Saw a couple of does and a big Javalina, prolly give it a last shot on Sunday for the 14'-15' buck closer.....


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Pic of my girlfriend with her first pintail from a very slow hunt a few week ago. But her getting that bird was worth the whole hunt in my books.We are ready to put him on the wall. They are beautiful birds.


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

After the hunt pic


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Dave brought his 'A' game. You never disappoint, but today's is bar-non, a steller effort.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Mrschasintail said:


> My mouth is watering looking at these pictures. YUMMMM. I think we need to have a 2cool cookoff. I volunteer to be a judge!


Well , You n Mr Chasing tail need to take a road trip out to Spring to Captain Daves Catch n Cook. Open for Dinner after 5 pm. Serving after 7 lol ..



OnedayScratch said:


> Dave brought his 'A' game. You never disappoint, but today's is bar-non, a steller effort.


Appreciate it Mon. I was away visiting Mom over the Holidays and spoiled her for a while. Now Im back to my white plates and have a hungry Daughter who misses the dishes. LOL This next week will be her selections . I will throw a feech in there too .

PS, The Gumbo and Shrimp Stock tasted better with a Mississippi Bay leafs tree from *essayons75*


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I got to spend time with my little angel today. He and Baby are fast friends.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Been craving some oysters, went and got 300 today ready for the grill.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

nelson6500 said:


> Been craving some oysters, went and got 300 today ready for the grill.


That looks killer!!


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Simple instructions for grilling oysters in the shell? What to watch out for, etc.?


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

spike404 said:


> Simple instructions for grilling oysters in the shell? What to watch out for, etc.?


Yes please,, I'm curious also


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

Put them on the grill whole and once they "pop" open they're done. Then top with seasoning and enjoy.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

spike404 said:


> Simple instructions for grilling oysters in the shell? What to watch out for, etc.?


1. Get the fire going really hot.

2. Gas is good, charcoal is better, wood is best.

3. If you like them fully cooked wait until they open up on their own, No natural juice in the shell.

4. If you like them with some juice medium wait until the water is boiling out of the front of the oyster.

5. If you like them rare you must find the big ones and just put it on the fire until they change colors from wet to grey and these are not spitting water at all.

I will have gloves for everyone so they can shuck their own oysters and if you don't have the shucking tool a big flat headed screwdriver works great also.

We had cocktail sauce, soy and wasabi, sauteed onions and mushrooms, you get the picture theses oysters go great with everything.

Matt


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

HillCountry Hunter said:


> Put them on the grill whole and once they "pop" open they're done. Then top with seasoning and enjoy.


 X2...Exactly...easy and simple.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

nelson6500 said:


> 1. Get the fire going really hot.
> 
> 2. Gas is good, charcoal is better, wood is best.
> 
> ...


Awesome man. I've got to try this if I can find oysters by the bag around SA.


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Found a hog in the river bottom with the dozer, was a little wet, he smelled that fresh earth and came to play in the mud with me. Turned out it was someone's pet, his owner had to come collect him and bring him home. He followed ol' dude home like a dog.


----------

